# Lake CX403 or Sid Wire 2??



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

140 lbs, 5' 9" male roadie who likes to grind and climb at max effort (insert joke here).

Been riding Sidi for 25 years, had 3 pair and loved all them. LOOK was my first pair of just" OK" shoes. I'm now in 6 year old Sidi Wires that are beginning to age and I want to replace. 

I just bought Specialized S-works shoes and it painfully bothered the ankle boney protrusion on my right foot and left the balls of my feet mildly numb even after a proper cleat fitting for my LBS (my old Sidi's COVER that ankle boney protrusion).

I have no "feet issues," normal width and no injuries either FWIW. I'm going to have to order these online and try multiple sizes out; no LBS carries either brand.

Soooooo, Lake CX403's? or Sidi Wire 2's (-very- similar shoe to what I have now)? I know, I know, Sidi Shot, but I'm now gun-shy about their instep closure system. 

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/sidi-wire-2-carbon-cycling-shoe-mens?s=a

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...hcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6bGFrZSA0MDM6MToxOmxha2UgNDAz

Thanks!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't wear Sidi's. My instep is high and they don't play well together.

I have two pairs of lakes that are as comfortable as slippers. I have nothing negative to say about them. 

If this is a poll, my vote is always Lake over any other shoe.


----------



## caranx (Feb 29, 2020)

Stick with Sidi. Lasts are highly personal things, and when you find one that works for you stick with it. Personally I (or rather my feet) do not care for Sidi, Lake works much better for me though not they're still not ideal (Diadora works best for me, which probably means they'll work for you about as well as Sidi works for me).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Stick with what you know works which in your case means the Sidis.

I have Lake 402 (pretty much the same as 403) and they are great but they require a bit of a leap of faith because you can't really know if they fit well until you've molded them and at that point it's too late to return them if they don't (I'm assuming).

Also, Sidi shoes are horrible for my feet. So because they seem to work for you that should tell you that my opinion on Lake shoes shouldn't mean much to you.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I bought the latest version in the matt grey color. I much prefer the new instep closure over the last generation shoe. The grey doesn't show dirt like the white ones do.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

steelbikerider said:


> I bought the latest version in the matt grey color. I much prefer the new instep closure over the last generation shoe. The grey doesn't show dirt like the white ones do.


THAT'S encouraging. I was winding how the new enclosure would compare with the old.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

steelbikerider said:


> I bought the latest version in the matt grey color. *I much prefer the new instep closure over the last generation shoe.* The grey doesn't show dirt like the white ones do.


Out of curiosity, why?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Seems to spread out out pressure when clamping down. I did go up a 1/2 size so that also makes a difference. It is easier to release. 
It's probably not enough difference to merit buying new shoes if your old ones are still good but if you like the look, they are nice.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

steelbikerider said:


> Seems to spread out out pressure when clamping down. I did go up a 1/2 size so that also makes a difference. It is easier to release.
> It's probably not enough difference to merit buying new shoes if your old ones are still good but if you like the look, they are nice.


Thanks, 
The only negative I've read about them was from a guy who said you can only get the shoe as tight as the width of the thing then the shoe won't close anymore. 
That makes sense, but I'm guessing he had extremely narrow feet or his shoes were just to wide to begin with so he needed to take up more slack than typical.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I have narrow feet but still have plenty of room to adjust tension.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Tried both the Sidi Wire and Shot. 

BOTH -VERY- similar feel to me if not identical! IF money was very tight, I'd do the wire in a second, NP. I chose the Shot even though it was $50 more for the ever so slight ability to snug the foot across the ball and the upper part of tongue has plastic ratchets that hold it more securely as you pedal/pull through the upstroke. I weighed them, (pfft) so very close to one another's weight. The shot was lighter by not even a gram for one shoe FWTW.

I never tried the Lake because Sidi just worked and that's it. I hear they are incredible shoes though.


HTH!?


----------

